# ANTIQUE 1930s/40s HODGES AMUSEMENT PARK HAND CRANK RAILROAD RIDE ON CAR!!



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember riding one of these at an amusement park around Pittsburg Pa back in the 50s. American Restoration TV show on History channel is on right now and they are restoring two of these for a customer.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-193...1e7392bbc2


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

That,s pretty cool, but where would get some track to ride on.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I remember riding these in the "60s here in R.I. I have recently seen these setup for children at Strasburg in PA. I think they were called "Cranky Cars". I wish I could still ride them but I don't fit anymore! My daughter enjoyed it though. 

Steve


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a couple of those for sale at the Greenberg show in Monroeville, Pa about 10 years ago... for a LOT more than that.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pete on 24 Oct 2012 07:42 PM 
That,s pretty cool, but where would get some track to ride on. 
Groovy track.....
http://railsystemsco.com/Groovy track.htm


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

They are still in operation at Strasburg Railroad in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
That customer that was having them restored, on the show is also a fellow G-gauger, he is from Texas. He has a very large portable layout.[/b]


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

There is an amusement park near me, Waldemeer Park and Water World that still has them in the kids part of the park. About a 100' feet of track through a little grove and maybe 10 cars. My kids love them. 

Terry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Never rode one of those, but one year at the train show in, um, near St. Louis with the Gateway club, there was a set of those. The kids loved them! They were a little noisy indoors.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I recall the same type of ride at an amusement park called Nunley's Happyland (AKA Jolly Rodger’s) in Bethpage on Long Island NY. I had many a ride on that thing as a kid. Always felt exhausted afterwards. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1u0_38Ljbc has a quick view of the ride starting at about 0:38. The park really saved on electricity. :} 
Alas, the site is now a strip mall. 

Wayne 
Knackered Valley Railroad


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Knott's Berry Farm in California used to have "kid powered" pumper cars that ran around a small track at the part. My kids would sit on them and pumb a T handle forward and back to make it go. They liked this better than any other ride at the park when they were little. No idea if they still have it there. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember some of those rides back in the day. Go daddy oh go.


----------

